# Baffin is unforgiving....



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

What happened ?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks like a bad day all around. I'm curious too.

Five


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

probably hit a rock.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> probably hit a rock.


Yeah crack kills


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was staying at the mouth of Baffin Saturday thru yesterday and saw several boats cut out into the baddies at full throttle. Either they didn't know better or felt the higher tides made it safe. Didn't see any mishaps, tho. I'd like to hear the story on the picture...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

dbarham said:


> yeah crack kills


LOL


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Was that pic taking at bird island?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Goags said:


> I was staying at the mouth of Baffin Saturday thru yesterday and saw several boats cut out into the baddies at full throttle. Either they didn't know better or felt the higher tides made it safe. Didn't see any mishaps, tho. I'd like to hear the story on the picture...


some win

some lose

some forget the plug


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Should have bought a Whaler...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Was that pic taking at bird island?


That's definitely Bird Island Basin , with Tow boat USA towing them in... Looks like they almost made it...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

is that a Flaco?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> is that a Flaco?


I'm thinking a desperado....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

That will make you wish you stayed home and cut the grass. Wow bad day on steroids!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks like they forgot the plugs


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> I'm thinking a desperado....


not a desperado.. looks like a little cat of some sort though. shallow sport maybe?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> not a desperado.. looks like a little cat of some sort though. shallow sport maybe?


Yes that's what I thought as well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> not a desperado.. looks like a little cat of some sort though. shallow sport maybe?


It's was a joke, just a dig at infamous with the flaco remark. But I am curious as to the actual boat as well.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe a illusion


----------



## rdrogers3 (Jul 26, 2011)

That definitely looks like the Bird Island launch..


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

redman35 said:


> Maybe a illusion


Nope


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Still no story, just a pic?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like a Shallowsport to me...maybe one of those dam knock off clones. LOL


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree. It's a Shallow Sport. Probable forgot the plugs.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hope everyone made it safe off the water and have your insurance current. that should buff out.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely looks shallow sportish to me, and I think yall are on the money about the plugs. I've come close to putting the boat in the water before the internal warning siren came on!

Five


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a kick stand on mine for those days.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently, according to the U.S. Tow Boat driver, they thought they could run shallow enough to go wherever they wanted in this boat. Can you say no...you can't.

Before they slowed down, it was upright. I saw it roll over on it's side when they slowed down approaching the ramp. It appeared to be a Suzuki 4 stroke, but I couldn't really tell since it was mostly underwater when they pulled it up towards the bank.

I guess the hole was large enough to fill up real quickly and that's what made it roll over and play dead. Very expensive mistake. 

People really have no idea what's waiting for them in Baffin and will continue to pay the cost, as long as they continue to think "they can get away with it". Not the first, won't be the last.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea they probably read some guys post on the internet last week about how the fishing is better than ever in the history of Baffin and figured they could run around down there and the fish would just be flying in the boat.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Cork & Jig said:


> Before they slowed down, it was upright. I saw it roll over on it's side when they slowed down approaching the ramp. It appeared to be a Suzuki 4 stroke, but I couldn't really tell since it was mostly underwater when they pulled it up towards the bank.


I don't understand. Was it being towed to the ramp then rolled over or they drove the boat up to the ramp?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rsparker67 said:


> I'm thinking a desperado....


 maybe one day when more people realize how great a boat the desperado is and start buying them, but for now, only a few people with expert knowledge of boats and boating own desperados.. so making a mistake like that in a desperado is impossible. I'm suprised it wasn't a haynie instead of the flaco.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Yea they probably read some guys post on the internet last week about how the fishing is better than ever in the history of Baffin and figured they could run around down there and the fish would just be flying in the boat.


The fishing is very good, but you have to decide is it worth losing my motor or boat? Too many people, who have no business running around in there, have gotten lucky a few times and now think they they can do it safely.

With the brown tide, now isn't the time to "learn" it, IMO. Whatever your decision, be very careful.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bet you that was a ***** to get on the trailer :spineyes:.


They might slow down next time :work:.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

thinks Titanic...


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

Capt. Billy said:


> I don't understand. Was it being towed to the ramp then rolled over or they drove the boat up to the ramp?


X2


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Yep looks like a shallow sport. And judging from the large prop wash trailing off in the distance they were towed in like Cork & Jig said(for whoever was still confused). I would've had the rods/gear unloaded though at least. That's a very bad day.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... i'm in the market for a leaning post.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Speckled said:


> Bet you that was a ***** to get on the trailer :spineyes:.
> 
> They might slow down next time :work:.


The US Tow Boat guys jumped out real quick when the boat rolled over and started sinking. It literally took seconds for it to go from upright, to half submerged on it's side. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough to catch that part.

Then, a truck, with the boat still on the trailer, pulled up and they hooked the tow rope up to his RanchHand grill bumper. He then backed up, pulling it to the sand.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

The pain of it all. This hurts your wallet and your head! Hope his insurance comes through. As I say so many times.....if you dont know the waters and whats below......dont do it! FYI I was on a buddies Shallow sport and he forgot to put in the hull plugs....took in major water and did not sink.....must of taken a bad hull hit.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Looks like one of the new submersible boats like McBride's. 

Looked at Mike's a while back and he hit a block that split a crack down a large percentage of his hull.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

JimD said:


> Looks like one of the new submersible boats like McBride's.
> 
> Looked at Mike's a while back and he hit a block that split a crack down a large percentage of his hull.


A block of ?? rocks?? or an engine block?? or a block head??


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

block head meets engine block  Engine block won


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Everybody acts like these guys just carelessly blasted around Baffin and ran into the rocks, but in all fairness this guy may have run Baffin for years and his luck finally ran out. Everybody knows situations where experienced Baffin boaters still tagged that unknown rock or obstruction, sometimes after 20 years of running that bay. It would be interesting to know the entire story as a lesson for everyone.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

There are two kinds of Baffin fishermen.....


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> There are two kinds of Baffin fishermen.....


That is the truth!


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely two kinds. Locals and weekend warriors (Houston, sa, austin, etc). You know them. Let me get my do-net and my 16!topwaters for one wade and even tho I got out here let's try and wade 600 yards in thirty minutes. I stay my butt home on Saturday and sunday


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

texedd said:


> Definitely two kinds. Locals and weekend warriors (Houston, sa, austin, etc). You know them. Let me get my do-net and my 16!topwaters for one wade and even tho I got out here let's try and wade 600 yards in thirty minutes. I stay my butt home on Saturday and sunday


Funny you mention waders covering lots of water. If I am drifting in a line that will take me a few hundred yards above a wader, you can bet they will nearly sprint across the flat to cut off my path. Then they have the nerve to make me the bad guy when I drift right by them.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yea, i was wading a flat the other day and something similar happened. I was wading some shallow grass points whihc were about 75 yards off the end of my boat. Well i got out, and started methodically working my way to the points. A boat came in, anchored 80 yards in front of me, then they sat in the boat taking 45 minutes to get out (im sure they had to load up their bait buckets--cant tke that long--im timed them). WHen they finally got out they sprinted about 200-300 yards to a deep grass line. THey covered 300 yards in less time than it took me to cover 50 yards. WHy anchor in front of me. One guy stayed in the boat and finally moved it. Then the whole crew was ready to move shortly after. Hmm, hard to cathc fish when you are running through the water. Its hilarious. It was Friday (the new Saturday) which i try not to fish much.


----------

